# Tip: Build a Sales Team By JP Hunt



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The most important element of a successful business is often the one most neglected. Regardless of the type of business you are in, the idea is to move product and your sales will only be as strong as your sales team. 

Building a good sales team can make the difference between your business returns being mediocre or exceptional. Good sales professionals generate revenue and ensure that marketing efforts are converted to sales and profit. 

The benefits of a good sales team are self-evident. A well-chosen sales team’s focus and dedication is revenue generation. They understand how to convert and maximize your marketing investments, which allows them to develop new customers and markets white maintaining existing relationships. A highly skilled and trained sales team will always ensure active selling rather than passive sales.

Too few printing businesses have a dedicated sales force. Shifting your thinking away from ‘salespeople are overhead’ to ‘salespeople are keys to my success’ will result in a new level of revenue generation. Developing that team will take time and a concerted effort, but the payoff is invaluable. 

JP Hunt is a founder and partner at InkSoft in charge of sales and marketing. He can be contacted at [email protected]. The website offers additional tips, white papers, and blogs on how to increase sales, get started in online Web stores, social media marketing and more at www.inksoft.com.


----------

